# Porsche Oakville blown away with Model 3 Performance !



## JMON (Aug 21, 2016)

The guys at Porsche Oakville were saying stuff like: "How is this possible !?!? I had no idea. WHAT IS HAPPENING RIGHT NOW  !!!!!?????!!!!!?? " as I took a corner at speed and then just laid into the throttle with a tiny tail wag. Hahahahah what a great day.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1117512095287795712


----------



## Perscitus (Feb 23, 2017)

Great job! That's the quintessential EV experience for the ICE sales professionals. Hope they sell a decent bunch of Taycans and e-Trons and further the rEVolution. The more, the merrier! 

For most, even a Hyundai Kona EV or Peugeot 208 EV would be an eye opening experience. More converts please.


----------



## JMON (Aug 21, 2016)

Perscitus said:


> Great job! That's the quintessential EV experience for the ICE sales professionals. Hope they sell a decent bunch of Taycans and e-Trons and further the rEVolution. The more, the merrier!
> 
> For most, even a Hyundai Kona EV or Peugeot 208 EV would be an eye opening experience. More converts please.


Agreed Perscitus 

Yeah the salesman compared performance to brand new 2019 Porsche 911 Turbo S which is way over double the cost and doesn't fit 5 people, isn't as safe or 1/6th as efficient etc. etc. They said we got nothing like this. Quite simply they were gobsmacked.


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

It's always funny in my head that for raw numbers it takes something like a Mclaren P1 to or similarly spec'd supercar to match this (arguably high end) family sedan. The future is bright.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

You call him a "good friend" but you helped him buy a Porche 718 s?


----------



## Ed Post (Sep 18, 2018)

My daughter sells BMWs, and has one of her own. I gave her a chance to drive my Model 3 Performance thru the back roads of South Carolina. Now she has some personal data about what she's selling against.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

Ed Post said:


> My daughter sells BMWs, and has one of her own. I gave her a chance to drive my Model 3 Performance thru the back roads of South Carolina. Now she has some personal data about what she's selling against.


So, is she thinking of getting a different job or is she banking on the fact that her customers don't know what she knows?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

PNWmisty said:


> So, is she thinking of getting a different job or is she banking on the fact that her customers don't know what she knows?


Honestly, if I were her, I'd stick with the BMW job. It probably has better job security for the next several years, considering Tesla's push to go online-only for sales.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

garsh said:


> Honestly, if I were her, I'd stick with the BMW job. It probably has better job security for the next several years, considering Tesla's push to go online-only for sales.


I'm certainly not suggesting she go to Tesla! Where did you get that idea? I do agree with Tesla's management who believes commissioned car sales are part of an outdated business model that is going away.

Check out the chart titled "Global car sales EV vs ICE" in the middle of this insightful article:
https://cleantechnica.com/2019/04/14/the-mystery-of-tesla-model-3-demand/

Yes, BMW has EV's and apparently more coming but I don't think the current commissioned car sales will survive the transition to electric. The sales commission simply doesn't have a place in a transaction with an informed buyer.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

PNWmisty said:


> Yes, BMW has EV's and apparently more coming but I don't think the current commissioned car sales will survive the transition to electric. The sales commission simply doesn't have a place in a transaction with an informed buyer.


The Dealership sales model is so completely entrenched in the US. I hope you're correct, but I personally don't think it's going to happen. They make too much money and they support local & state-level politicians to make sure nothing threatens their business model.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

garsh said:


> The Dealership sales model is so completely entrenched in the US. I hope you're correct, but I personally don't think it's going to happen. They make too much money and they support local & state-level politicians to make sure nothing threatens their business model.


I agree it's entrenched but a lot of entrenched interests are eventually displaced and, when it happens, it tends to happen quickly. Not due to government regulation but for competitive reasons. Tesla's sales model might become a key factor in why the competition is not competing effectively. Time will tell but I don't expect the outdated sales model to last, regardless of laws designed to prevent manufacturer's from competing with their own franchise dealerships. I believe those laws are subject to being overturned by federal courts under the commerce clause of Article 1 of the Constitution and, even before they are overturned, the business model will be all but dead. The early signs are already in.


----------



## Ed Post (Sep 18, 2018)

Ed Post said:
My daughter sells BMWs, and has one of her own. I gave her a chance to drive my Model 3 Performance thru the back roads of South Carolina. Now she has some personal data about what she's selling against.


PNWmisty said:


> So, is she thinking of getting a different job or is she banking on the fact that her customers don't know what she knows?


She's working towards building a horse training and boarding facility, a market that Tesla will probably not enter in the near term. Elon once said that in the future, having a non-self-driving car will be a bit like owning a horse -- keep in the garage, take it out on sunny days. Kind of a nostalgic visit back in time.

My daughter replies: "I don't have a horse for nostalgia. I keep it in preparation for the upcoming zombie apocalypse."


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Ed Post said:


> She's working towards building a horse training and boarding facility


Horses - the original autopilot. 🐴


----------



## Sandy (Jun 3, 2017)

garsh said:


> Horses - the original autopilot. 🐴


Your right man but the emissions are terrible...............


----------

